

JavaScript Snow Effect - sumukh1
http://www.schillmania.com/projects/snowstorm/

======
conductor
Nice, such things in JavaScript (then known as DHTML) I remember were very
popular 10 year ago, and now this time is back with a huge boost of JavaScript
development this year after presentation of Canvas, WebGL and other awesome
technologies in the modern browsers.

